# 2007 23rs Actual Weights



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

After purchasing my 2007 23RS, I was fortunate enough to have a truck stop no more that 1 mile away from the dealership. I pulled in and was able to get some actual tow vehicle and empty 23RS weight measurements. I also spent almost two hours adjusting my Equal-i-zer hitch just right to get near perfect weight distribution. I am kind of picky when it comes to weights. I usually hit a scale each year before one of our bigger camping weeks. I was able to get on a scale last weekend and measure where I was just before a camping trip when my trailer was loaded. All of these weights are listed here, please use them as reference points or as a comparison.

Tow Vehicle Specs:
2006 Toyota Tundra Double Cab 2WD
GCVWR = 12600 (gross combined weight rating)
GVWR = 6600 (gross vehicle weight rating)
GAWF = 3500 (gross front axle weight rating)
GAWR = 3760 (gross rear axle weight rating)

2007 Outback 23RS Spec
GVWR = 7000 (gross trailer weight rating)

CAT Scale Reading #1
Tundra, Me, Full Tank of Gas, Equal-i-zer Hitch & Bars
Front Axle: 2820
Rear Axle: 2520
Total: 5340

CAT Scale Reading #2
Tundra, Me, Full Tank of Gas, Equal-i-zer Hitch & Bars
Brand new empty Outback 23RS, battery, full dual propane tanks, all other tanks empty
Front Axle: 2840
Rear Axle: 2960
Trailer Axle: 4600
Total Combined Weight: 10400

Doing some basic math, that means the empty 23RS (with battery/propane) is 5060 pounds.

CAT Scale Reading #3
On a camping trip:
Tundra, Me, Wife, 2 kids, Full Tank of Gas, Equal-i-zer Hitch & Bars
Loaded Outback 23RS, battery, full dual propane tanks, black/grey tanks empty, 1/3 tank fresh water
Front Axle: 2980
Rear Axle: 3340
Trailer Axle: 5020
Total Combined Weight: 11340

Doing some basic math, that means my family and gear add another 940 pounds.

I hope this information helps some people do some comparisons.

-Sam


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is some good info thanks!


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Very good info. I am picking up my 23RS tomorrow and also have a tundra so this is very useful to me.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Mine weighed alot heavier(23RS) now I'm wondering if I forgot to empty the fresh water tank. Guess I'll head back to the scales.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

That does help. We have a 23RS and it is great to know. Can't wait to head out this weekend.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Our 23RS came in at EXACTLY the same weight - 5,060 pounds! I guess you didn't get the tongue weight, but if anybody's interested, ours was 760 pounds.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

out of curiosity, what does the trailer inside the cabinet door have for dry weight?


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Our 23RS came in at EXACTLY the same weight - 5,060 pounds! I guess you didn't get the tongue weight, but if anybody's interested, ours was 760 pounds.


Is that with dual Group 27 batteries?

Map Guy


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Good stuff, Sam, thank you. We will be picking up our 23RS at the end of May and our TV capacities are very near yours.

Curtis


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

map guy said:


> Our 23RS came in at EXACTLY the same weight - 5,060 pounds! I guess you didn't get the tongue weight, but if anybody's interested, ours was 760 pounds.


Is that with dual Group 27 batteries?

Map Guy
[/quote]
That was with dual group 24 batteries, 60 pounds of propane and empty tanks.


----------

